# No-Leash Walking



## i_luv_dogs_123 (Jul 24, 2011)

How do I get my dog to walk by my side without a leash? Also, how do I train my dog to not run away off leash?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

i_luv_dogs_123 said:


> How do I get my dog to walk by my side without a leash? Also, how do I train my dog to not run away off leash?


 Go to a safe place bring lots of treats And try trowing a treat ahead of you not very far a few feet. While your walking keep doing that while parsing. I would use something really good like chicken. I was taught this but never did it I was also to use a clicker but cant remember when I was to click Maybe someone else has a similar idea with a clicker. 
Mine have gone off leash walking more than on a leash. When they were younger they naturally just stayed by my side. As they has grown they explore more I don't worry as long as I can see them. That way the two get to RLH and have a really good time. They always still follow the direction I'm going.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

i_luv_dogs_123 said:


> How do I get my dog to walk by my side without a leash? Also, how do I train my dog to not run away off leash?


It depends on what your goals are. If you are talking about formal "heeling" for obedience, that needs to be very precise. It takes a long time and a lot of consistent training. You are best off learning it in a class with a good, positive trainer.

If you are talking about having your dog stay in your general vicinity while off leash in a safe environment, Suzi has given you some good ideas. Basically, you want to make it more fun for your dog to be with you than to be away from you. You need to practice A LOT, first in a more enclosed space, then in more open areas. Every time your dog comes close to you, give him a treat and tell him how wonderful he is, then let him wander off again.

Read the article Dave Gabby has posted under "Calling all Havs". This will give you a great program for teaching a solid recall. Then when you are in the open, call him back frequently, treat, praise and release.

Like Suzi, I don't insist on Kodi walking at my side when we are in the open and away from roads... I let him range ahead, behind or off to the side, as long as I can see him. By this point, he knows that if I say, "Far enough!" he has to wait until I catch up. (it took a long time to get to that point, though!) If you have a friend with an older dog who is good about staying with his owner off-leash, I think dogs learn this really well from another dog.

Kodi does very good formal heel work too, when we are in the ring, but I don't ask that of him when we are on casual walks, and even though he WILL heel close, and is very obedient, I would NEVER trust him off leash on or near a street... it only takes ONE momentary distraction to have a dead dog.


----------

